# Vitamin 5000 IU Vitamin D3 with 400 IU Vitamin D safe?



## dragon3025 (Aug 19, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to ask this. I'm taking a 5000 IU Vitamin D3 each day, and I'm wondering if it's safe to take a multivitamin with 400 IU of Vitamin D in it. I don't the difference between D and D3.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

here's what WebMD has to say about D and D3--and i've read the same elsewhere too:

http://www.webmd.com/osteoporosis/features/the-truth-about-vitamin-d-what-kind-of-vitamin-d-is-best

this vitamin D fact sheet from the NIH says the upper limit for vitamin D is 4000 IU a day for adults..although i know some people choose to take more...and of course your doctor's advice is best on this.

http://ods.od.nih.gov/pdf/factsheets/VitaminD-Consumer.pdf


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

The vitamin D in your multi is likely vitamin D2, which is not as well absorbed as D3. 5000 IU is typically taken when blood vitamin D levels are too low. If you have vitamin D deficiency, it may be a good idea to ask your doc/health practitioner about taking magnesium and vitamin K2 (if you're not already) in addition to the vitamin D3 (Mg & K2 work with vitamin D - if these are low, you likely won't absorb much vit D) and you'll, of course, want to get your vitamin D levels checked regularly to make sure that your levels are getting to where they should be. Once you hit your target levels, you'll want to decrease your D3 to a maintenance dose (and continue to regularly check on your blood levels).


----------

